# '66 XS coded engine



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Any info on this option? I was lucky enough to have ordered a new 1966 Barrier Blue tri-powered 389 with close ratio 4 speed and 3:90 saf t trak rear. Did this option exist when I ordered this car in April 1966 or did I just miss it. Car also had the handling package with quick steering,metallic brakes with finned front drum's and special shock's. Transistorized ignition ordered too. Car was delivered in May of 1966. Thank's guy's!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It was one of the blocks in '66. You can check the date code by the distributor to get the month/day/year. Example: d226 d = month, April. a = Jan, etc.........

XS A-body 66 389 360 4-speed 802 3x2 9778789 2 GTO Ram Air


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Trouble is that the car's been long gone. I was told that the XS code was a hotter cam and the open hood scoop with the air box for the 3 two's. I was 18 when I ordered the car and thought I had all the high performance option's ordered. Maybe this came out later. Thank's for the reply.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> XS A-body 66 389 360_HP_ 4-speed 802 3x2 - _3 dueces(tripower)_ 9778789 2 GTO Ram Air - _open hood scoop_


Your right. See above red. Not sure about the cam...


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Could not open up on the red. Anyway when I had the car I took a power chisel and opened up the hood scoop myself. I think it was made of pewter. Took the paint off buffed it out and it looked like chrome. I then kept it coated with some polish and it looked great contrasting with the Barrier Blue hood. Also found an airbox to use as a template and ended up making one to cover my 3 carb's, it worked but I had to be careful on a rainy day! Later I bought an Isky 310 hydraulic cam and kit, had the head's redone slapped on some 4 tube Mickey Thompson headers installed a Lakewood steel bellhousing and down the track I went to a best time of 12.7 @ 109mph. This was my daily driver car too! Sold it with 54k miles on it in August 1969 and bought a 1968 Tempest 2dr hardtop Silver with black interior 350 with a 2 bbl carb. from my Dad. Did have a set of American Racing torq-thrust wheels on the Tempest that made it look great. I don't know how many original owner's of these first generation Goat's are on this forum but I bet a lot of stories can be told of how great it was to own one when they were new. Sorry to be so long windded!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Paw Paw, no such thing as being too long-winded when telling stories about these cars. We want to hear them, warts and all!! The XS block '66 was the most desirable of them all for that year. My first GTO (and first car) was a second-hand Platinum Silver '66 4 speed hard top with a black interior. Had a 400 4bbl in it and a 3.55 posi. Car ran like it was posessed by demons...waaaay faster than it should have been. I wish they'd kept the cool '66 seat pattern and metal dash and door controls for the '67 model year!!!


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank's again for keeping these first generation Old Goat's alive. I'll try to get some pics up as soon as I can figure out how to re-size and re-format the ones I have on my computer to show up on this site. I'll be 63 yrs old soon and computer's were the size of a house back in the '60's and I'm not too great on this one now!!


----------

